# اسطوانة ثانية لدروس تعليم MS Project 2007 فيديو



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء الى حضراتكم دروس تعليم MS Project 2007 فيديو اتمنى ان تنال رضاء حضراتكم م:84:

وشكرا:56:

Microsoft Project 2007.part1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JMWI770Y

Microsoft Project 2007.part2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K5TC304I

Microsoft Project 2007.part3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FF9Z72BP


اتمنى التوفيق للجميع ................ و شكرا :84:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

هدية رائعة اخونا الغالي احمد الطيب

اكرمك الله


دي هدية العيد تقريبا



كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> هدية رائعة اخونا الغالي احمد الطيب
> 
> اكرمك الله
> 
> ...


 

الله يكرمك، و كل عام و جميع اغضاء المنتدى الكرام بخير.


----------



## hady511 (20 مايو 2009)

مشكووور أخي الكريم

وجزااك الله كل خير
لكن والله هالروابط هلكتني

ممكن نعمل الرابط تورنت!!


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 مايو 2009)

hady511 قال:


> مشكووور أخي الكريم
> 
> وجزااك الله كل خير
> لكن والله هالروابط هلكتني
> ...




الشكر لله

هو ممكن عمل الرابط تورنت بس حيكون بطىء جدا جدا جدا لان الملف حيكون عندى انا بس.

وشكرا


----------



## يوسف حميض (21 مايو 2009)

الموقع محجوب ولا يمكن فتحه ما السبب؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مايو 2009)

يوسف حميض قال:


> الموقع محجوب ولا يمكن فتحه ما السبب؟؟؟



من الممكن ان يكون محجوب فى البلد عندك، هل حضرتك من السعودية.

و شكرا


----------



## hady511 (23 مايو 2009)

أخي ولو,,

اذا نزلته أنا وغيري ,, وغيري,, سيصبح سريع!!!

على كل راح احاول انزله من الميغا بس مشكلة ان البروكسي مكرر هلكتني


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 مايو 2009)

hady511 قال:


> أخي ولو,,
> 
> اذا نزلته أنا وغيري ,, وغيري,, سيصبح سريع!!!
> 
> على كل راح احاول انزله من الميغا بس مشكلة ان البروكسي مكرر هلكتني



بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و على العموم ملف التورنت فى المرفقات 

و شكرا


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (29 أكتوبر 2010)

نسال الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ويجازيك بالاحسان احسانا


----------



## ameeno (26 مارس 2011)

بلرك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## العبقرية (28 مارس 2011)

المهندس الكريم ارجو الرفع على سيرفر اخر لان الميجا ابلود محجوب هنا فى السعودية


----------



## العبقرية (14 أبريل 2011)

المهندسين الافاضل ارجو اعادة الرفع على اى سيرفر اخر لان ميجا ابلود محجوب وشكرا


----------



## ابومشعل2 (15 أبريل 2011)

انا نزلت الملفات بس لما افتحها يطلع رسالة حرق الملفات على سي دي ؟

الملفات عندي على موقع الدروب بوكس dropbox اللي يبغى الملفات ممكن اسوي له دعوة (مشاركة)على نفس المجلد ويقدر يحصل الملفات ..


----------



## ابومشعل2 (15 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك

بعد ماسويت له حرق على السي دي ،،، اشتغل معي ..

جزاك الله كل خير ,, 

واذا عندك نسخة لـــ 2010 لاتحرمنا منها ..
تحياتي لك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الروابط الجديدة و هى

*Project.2007.Essential.Training.part1*

http://www.mediafire.com/?ttlunnzezyg

*Project.2007.Essential.Training.part2*

http://www.mediafire.com/?djizwitmjih

*Project.2007.Essential.Training.part3

http://www.mediafire.com/?yrrycyowavr

و شكرا
**
*


----------



## dahy (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قلب الأحبة (30 مايو 2011)

*أسطوانة ثانية لدروس تعليم MS Project 2007 فيديو*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس أحمد الطيب على هذا الكورس الرائع

أرجو منك أن تدلني على رابط 

الأسطوانة الأولى لتعلم MS Project 2007

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (17 يونيو 2011)

هناك جزء رابع للاسطوانة وهذا هو الرابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mvallg2lzdb


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على عطائك المتجدد وحرصك على افادة اخوانك ...نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

